# Knuffiges Spiel mit Knuddelbären



## Illuvatar (18. Jan 2007)

Download hier: http://home.arcor.de/sidiousx/Baerchen.zip

Ich fürchte, ihr braucht Java 6, aber wenn ihr lieb bittet, lass ich es Eclipse auch noch für Version 5 kompilieren.

Ihr müsst nur das gelbe Bärchen beschützen, mit der Maus *hüstel* bebombt *hüstel* ihr die roten.

Screenshot:






Quellcode ist auch dabei, aber das Ding ist gerade eben mal so hingehackt... 

Viel Spaß 0o


----------



## Jango (18. Jan 2007)

Ok - prima. Muss erst mal meine Java-Vers. pimpen


----------



## Zunera (19. Jan 2007)

BitteBitteBitte, mach man auch für Java 1.5 ;-)


----------



## SnooP (19. Jan 2007)

Du bist echt geil!  ... das war eigentlich nur nen Scherz mit den duffigen Knudellbärchen 

aber echt hammer-spiel! *g*


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Jan 2007)

Zunera hat gesagt.:
			
		

> BitteBitteBitte, mach man auch für Java 1.5 ;-)



Na gut... jetzt müsste es eigentlich gehen 

Edit: Außerdem werden jetzt die Frags am Ende angezeigt


----------



## Apo (19. Jan 2007)

Lustiges Spielchen, aber etwas zu einfach.
Mehr ein Konzentrationsspielchen als Reaktion.

Die Bären könnten immer schneller werden oder mal von oben oder schräg verlaufen 
Dann wär es noch spannender.
Neu starten geht auch nicht oder?


----------



## VdA (19. Jan 2007)

wie hast du das denn gemacht du hast jairgendwie direkt ins Dos Fenster gezeichnet ???:L 
Wie wärs wenn du die Bilder gleich in die Jar packst? :wink:


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Jan 2007)

Also erstmal zur Klarstellung: Das Spiel ist aus diesem Thread entstanden, und nicht sonderlich ernst gemeint, eher ein kleiner Spaß 
Deswegen werd ich da auch nix großartiges mehr dran machen - dass es einfach ist, ist mir klar, und die Bären werden nicht anders laufen, ich überlege nur, ob die Bären vielleicht mehrere Leben kriegen...

Übrigens: Die Bären werden zwar nicht schneller, allerdings entstehen sie immer schneller. Der Bären-Mach-Thread schläft immer folgendermaßen:

```
Util.sleep(rand.nextInt(801 - frags) + 200);
```
D.h. bei 800 Frags habt ihr gewonnen. Ich hab aber selber noch nie soweit gespielt 

Neu starten gibts im Menü. Das kriegt ihr mit Escape oder dem linken Button von den Buttons rechts oben.

Eine .jar mach ich vielleicht mal noch draus, wenn es noch weitere Versionen gibt.

Und ins Dos-Fenster gezeichnet? Wie meinst du das? Das ist ein Frame, undecorated und schwarzer Hintergrund - evtl. sieht das bei dir so aus, als wärs im Dos-Fenster


----------



## VdA (19. Jan 2007)

ups hast recht sah nur so aus


----------



## Gast (24. Jan 2007)

naja...lass das aber nicht die leute von haribo sehen  Bilderraub is teuer


----------

